# ports..



## Ofloo (May 27, 2013)

`make build` from ports has weird issues, I've noticed this under phpmyadmin and mutt, ..


```
"APC" "BZ2" "GD" "MCRYPT" "OPENSSL" "PDF" "XML" "ZIP" "ZLIB" "MYSQLI" 
====> You must check at least one option in the DB_connect multi
Config is invalid. Re-edit? [Y/n]
```

However mysqli is selected? Make is always complaining about some configuration, which is missing but it isn't missing at all.


----------



## ShelLuser (May 27, 2013)

Share the output of `# make showconfig` (all of it), execute this in databases/phpmyadmin and let's see what it says.


----------



## Ofloo (May 27, 2013)

*S*orry, already removed snapshot directory and ports directory.


```
fetching 22 new ports or files... gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
snapshot is corrupt.
```

*A*ny ideas? *I*'ve tried fresh downloads over and over yet, under all freebsd FreeBSD 9 this seems to be the case, however it seems to run fine under freebsd FreeBSD 8?


----------



## ShelLuser (May 27, 2013)

Yeah, pay attention to the forum 

You want `# portsnap -s isc.portsnap.freebsd.org fetch` for now, there seems to be a hiccup somewhere.

*Edit:* Keep well in mind that if you're installing your ports collection from scratch you'll need to use a different command after this. Instead of update you'll need to use extract (`# portsnap extract`). See also the FreeBSD handbook on Ports.


----------



## Ofloo (May 28, 2013)

I know about the extract, I always install my system completely from console with minimum installation, so I know my way around the OS a little.


----------

